# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  BUSCO PLANTAS PROCESADORAS DE QUINUA EN TODO EL PERÚ.

## cristianqvs

Estimados lectores somos una empresa dedicada a la exportación de Ajíes. 
Actualmente estamos desarrollando un proyecto de exportación de quinua porque queremos ampliar nuestro portafolio de productos. 
Es por ello que estamos en plantas procesadoras de quinua . 
Por favor interesados pueden contactarse conmigo. 
Cristian Flores A. 
QVS INTERNATIONAL Address: Av. Dos de Mayo 516, Of. 201, Miraflores,  Lima 18 - Peru Office: (51-1) 739-2638 Cell: (51-1) 974-687-535 FDA#: 11679000978 Web: www.qvsinternational.com Email: cristian@qvsinternational.com Facebook: QVSINTERNATIONALTemas similares: Plantas procesadoras de palta certificadas para exportar a EE.UU. plantas procesadoras de frutas y verduras SENASA certifica a plantas procesadoras para exportación de cítricos y paltas 2014 BUSCO ....  empresas procesadoras de frutas. Plantas Procesadoras de sacha inchi y otros

----------


## Jose Sokolich

Estimado Cristian, *Soluciones y servicios Katy S.A.C*., es una empresa legalmente constituida y dedicada a la *molienda, tostado, laminado, extruido, popeado y mezclado* de granos 100% naturales, tales como *lúcuma* *quinua, kiwicha, maca, soya, linaza, chía, trigo, maíz, etc*. Nuestros equipos y personal altamente calificados en manipulación de alimentos nos permiten llegar a un mejor servicio hacia nuestros clientes como también la rapidez en la atención. 
Contamos con una planta en proceso de obtener la certificación de *BUENAS PRÁCTICAS DE MANUFACTURA* lo cual nos permite ser una de las mejores empresas en cuanto a los servicios que prestamos, de ser necesario ponemos a su disposición muestras de nuestro producto terminado. 
Esperamos cumplir con sus  expectativas, si tuviera alguna duda o necesitara alguna cotización no dude en escribirme a este correo o llamar a los número que le expongo en la firma. 
Sin otro particular, quedamos a su disposición. 
José Sokolich *Business Development  Manager* *SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY S.A.C.* _Av. Lurigancho 644 Ascarruz Bajo, Alt. crda. 9 Próceres de Independencia_ _Teléfono (511) 5552116_ _RPM #934801969_

----------

